# Poor Jim



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2013)

[h=5]A wife treats hubby by taking him to a Strip Club for his birthday. 
At the club, the doorman says, "Hi, Jim, how are you?"
  The wife asks, "How does he know you?
  Jim says, "Oh, I play football with him."
  Inside the bartender says, "The usual, Jim?"
  Jim says to Wife, "Before you say anything, he's on the darts league."
  Next a stripper says, "Hi Jim! Do you want the Special again??"
  The wife storms out dragging Jim with her & jumps into a taxi...
  The taxi driver says, "Hey, Jimmy Boy! You sure picked an ugly one _this_ time...."


 Jim's funeral is on Sunday.[/h]


----------



## TICA (Jun 13, 2013)

No pity at all for "poor Jim".     Although...... I'll bet the taxi driver had a good story to tell his buddies!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------

